# The Cheapo Camera bag to fool the bad guys.



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

Dear Friends.
I love to walk and shoot the Photos in the early morning and later night. NO, I never carry the High cost Camera bag with me. But, I just get the Cooler bag ( For Drink and Beers) from Walmart = $ 15 US Dollars, Which have Insulated Inner Layer , and water proof case too----No, I will not carry the big tripods, But Small Desk top mini-tripods of set the Camera on the trash can, for street shooting---Plus A Heavy MONOPOD = for Weapon----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Dear Friends, Please Post your IDEAS for us to see your inventor, for high cost equipment protection.
THANKSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

I love to walk and shoot the Photos in the early morning and later night. NO, I never carry the High cost Camera bag with me.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

I love to walk and shoot the Photos in the early morning and later night. NO, I never carry the High cost Camera bag with me.


----------



## surapon (Feb 2, 2014)

I love to walk and shoot the Photos in the early morning and later night. NO, I never carry the High cost Camera bag with me.

Enjoy.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 2, 2014)

I do something similar: I bought a Nikon-branded camera bag.


----------



## eli452 (Feb 2, 2014)

The cheapo bags offer little protection. I went with a messenger side bag that do not look like a camera bag.


----------



## mjbehnke (Feb 2, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I do something similar: I bought a Nikon-branded camera bag.



+1 8)


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I do something similar: I bought a Nikon-branded camera bag.




;D ;D ;D


----------



## slclick (Feb 2, 2014)

Timbuk2 too


----------



## brad-man (Feb 2, 2014)

Think Tank Retrospective 7. Comes already "distressed" and looks sort of like an army surplus satchel...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 2, 2014)

OK. I'll bite. (But only because it's surapon's appeal for ideas!)

I keep mentioning that I put black gaffer tape on my L lenses to protect and to obscure them. And I also talk about using a basic cheap daypack to carry my lenses. So here's what I use...

Note the "battle damage" the top edge of the lens has. This lens has been all over the world from the previous owner. (She is a National Geographic photographer and Canon Explorer of Light and she sold this lens to little 'ole me!) I removed the black gaffer tape I attached that covers those nicks and scratches. I left the rest of the tape in place over the red L ring, etc. I have a similar "tape job" on all of my lenses. They are _protected_ and they look _generic_. The tape comes off easily with nothing left behind on the lens.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm still puzzled why you put the big wide reflective red lines on your lens hoods *surapon*. Why the *big red lines* that scream *L Lens!!* ?? ???


----------



## Old Sarge (Feb 2, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> I love to walk and shoot the Photos in the early morning and later night. NO, I never carry the High cost Camera bag with me. But, I just get the Cooler bag ( For Drink and Beers) from Walmart = $ 15 US Dollars, Which have Insulated Inner Layer , and water proof case too----No, I will not carry the big tripods, But Small Desk top mini-tripods of set the Camera on the trash can, for street shooting---Plus A Heavy MONOPOD = for Weapon----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Dear Friends, Please Post your IDEAS for us to see your inventor, for high cost equipment protection.
> THANKSSSS.
> Surapon



As usual your ideas are most appreciated. You put laughter behind the "heavy MONOPOD = for weapon" but in my case the first monopod I had was for just that purpose. It was many years ago and I was a Sergeant with the Dallas Police Department. I was going to Washington D.C. for a conference and those folks are/were very touchy about me carrying my usual sidearm. I was trained in using a police baton and so I purchased a monopod which felt much like a police baton because I didn't like being completely unarmed. I carried it everywhere with me and the camera/cameras were rarely on it.  Today, under current laws, I rarely use stealth since I always carry my sidearm but I use the monopod more for the camera.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 3, 2014)

Monopod makes me feel a little more secure against the furry "bad guys" (black bear, wildcat, feral pig), though I am on their terrritory. Avoidance and alertness are the best strategy.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 3, 2014)

I use a 20 dollar Crumpler knock off I picked up in Saigon a couple of years ago, I have a larger one too but this is my main one. It holds my 5DIII with the 24-105 and the 35L. I also keep the CPLs in it and maybe a towel to wipe my face with. Great for walk around photography. It's sort of semi water proof.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2014)

Cool thread, Surapon. I have carried my gear in rough parts of New Orleans and Miami and take similar precautions. I put plain beige masking tape on my lenses to make them look like they're being held together with tape and disguise the red rings. I have used soft coolers like that, too, and I have a LowePro Pro Messenger 200 AW which like the ThinkTank Retrospective is pretty low key when I want to take more gear. I replaced my lens strap with a generic black one that has a stainless steel cable in it to prevent thieves who cut your strap and take off with the camera on a motorbike (http://pacsafe.com/carrysafe-100-anti-theft-camera-strap), too. I'm not sure how real that is in the US, but I needed a generic strap, so it works pretty well. 

For most of my "street" work, I usually just head out with my 5DII or 5DII + 24 1.4 and my 50 1.2 in my pocket. Less is usually more, and I don't ever take my white lenses with me.

I second Nancy's tip, though I'm more worried about snakes. I use my monopod or tripod in front of me when stepping over logs or walking in tall grass in the hopes it will receive the snake bite instead of me 

Also, the last tip is to lock your gear in your trunk before you arrive at your destination. Here in Florida, thieves scout out parking lots at theme parks and watch people put their valuables away. As soon as they head into the park, bad things happen. I stop off at a gas station or someplace near my destination and put my valuables in my trunk before I arrive, so I don't arouse any suspicions in the parking lot.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the usage of the sock as a lens case. Because, if the cheap cooler isn't enough of a deterrent, maybe looking like you carry your socks in the cooler will be.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2014)

Dear Mr. Surapon. Very clever. 

2 objections however:

1. the red rings on the lens shades are still a dead give-away!!! 8)

2. if one of your clients happens to see you with your el-cheapo camera bag, he might mistake you for an un fortunate homeless person. ups! 

Be awae of "unwanted side effects" 

HEHEHE.


----------



## nonac (Feb 3, 2014)

Street crooks aren't going to know what that red line is on your lenses. They just don't know that, they just see a camera and $$ from the pawn shop. The best thing to do is not put yourself in a situation that may lead to a confrontation in the first place, i.e. lighted areas, crowds of people, etc. Also, insure your gear!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2014)

P.S. I saw something on TV about putting your cash in an empty fast food drink cup with straw - with the idea that criminals don't care about a $2 soft drink. I suppose you could put lenses in one, too...but as nonac says, it's better to avoid those situations altogether.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2014)

Or you could get a NIKON camera strap and put Nikon stickers on the camera and lenses..... Then nobody would want to steal them...


----------



## jcns (Feb 3, 2014)

criminals or a crack addict does not care about Canon, Nikon, L vs non L. They see potential for a few bucks or maybe the next hit. People get their watches, phones (both smart and non smart phones), and other less expensive gear stolen. Cheapo bags are of course better than a Canon branded bags like some tourists carry, but thieves see a big bag and they see what they can sell out of that bag.
Insure your gear, go out, shoot pictures, enjoy and live on.


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 3, 2014)

I like some of the ideas here. I'll be in NY next month and was wondering what to do camera-wise, when wandering around (I'll be with a friend who grew up in NY).

At the moment, I'll "dumb down" the 5D3 by taking the L bracket off, along with the grip. And I'll have the 40mm pancake on (or carrying it) with the 24mm. I've been looking at one of the LowePro bags (Messenger I think it is), which is compact enough.

Funnily enough, I just spent the weekend in Hobart (Tasmania) wandering around Salamanca Market and Mona Gallery, with the 5D3 + 40mm pancake. Seeing folks walking around with Canon / Nikon gear with long'ish (or noticeable) zoom gear, I had more comments from people asking "what was that lens on the camera"...."what can you do with a lens like that, that doesn't zoom?"....


----------



## slclick (Feb 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> P.S. I saw something on TV about putting your cash in an empty fast food drink cup with straw - with the idea that criminals don't care about a $2 soft drink. I suppose you could put lenses in one, too...but as nonac says, it's better to avoid those situations altogether.



and then get distracted and toss it in a bin


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2014)

WOW, WOW, WOW-------Thousand Thanks to all of our friends to Post/ Answer this Post = Plus to share the great Ideas for use to carry our photographic equipment in the dark of early morning or in the night time with out get the attention from the bad dudes.
Ha, Ha, Ha---I love CANON VS. NIKON again in this post----No, Sir, No comments from me---My Brother-In-Law use Top line of Nikon equipment too--BUT, He keep his Top Line Nikon equipment in the Storage room, and He use Point and shoot Sony camera 99% of his shooting.
Have a great week, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## abcde12345 (Feb 7, 2014)

A 1DX I'm assuming? It's either that or 5D MkIII, and it's not going to look cheap. No one can make a 1DX look cheap.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends, Please Post your IDEAS for us to see your inventor, for high cost equipment protection.



I usually manage to stuff my gear into worn-down but water-proof bicycle bags, one for the camera(s)/lenses, probably another for lighting gear. As a lot of people ride bicycle around here, this is inconspicuous and also protective against bumps if the gear is wrapped with towels or cloth.

Ah, yes, I also tape my lenses to hide the red ring (and a bit of the white color on the 70-300L).


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> A 1DX I'm assuming? It's either that or 5D MkIII, and it's not going to look cheap. No one can make a 1DX look cheap.



Dear friend abcde12345.
No, We can not do with 5D MK III, But We can do with 1DX, Yes, Put 1DX in the Mud pit, and let him dry, And That way to fool the bad guys.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends, Please Post your IDEAS for us to see your inventor, for high cost equipment protection.
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Marsu42.
That is great Idea= Old Bike Bag.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## xps (Feb 7, 2014)

Secured my Camera last year in Mexico by carrying in an baby bag (normally filled eg. with nappies) that fits exatly for the 7D with Grip, Tokina 12-24mm and the 28-70 mm 2.8. Material waterproof outside, inside neopren to keep drinks warm.

In Africa and Russia, the Cam was secured in an red first-aid bag, you normally carry if you climb up mountains to rescue persons. I own an big and an small one, that fits on the waist-belt. We travelled in an big group, so some thought, I am the paramedic of this group. (and it worked, 3 groupmembers got their cams "lost". My bag was ignored.) The same trick worked some decades ago, when we smuggled our cams on board of our "rhino"s.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

xps said:


> Secured my Camera last year in Mexico by carrying in an baby bag (normally filled eg. with nappies) that fits exatly for the 7D with Grip, Tokina 12-24mm and the 28-70 mm 2.8. Material waterproof outside, inside neopren to keep drinks warm.
> 
> In Africa and Russia, the Cam was secured in an red first-aid bag, you normally carry if you climb up mountains to rescue persons. I own an big and an small one, that fits on the waist-belt. We travelled in an big group, so some thought, I am the paramedic of this group. (and it worked, 3 groupmembers got their cams "lost". My bag was ignored.) The same trick worked some decades ago, when we smuggled our cams on board of our "rhino"s.



Wow, Dear xps
Great IDEA " by carrying in an baby bag (the Cam was secured in an red first-aid bag, "----I will go to get at Walmart too, Great Idea.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## skullyspice (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> But, I just get the Cooler bag ( For Drink and Beers) from Walmart = $ 15 US Dollars,



what if the bad guys are thirsty and want to steal your "beers"?!


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > But, I just get the Cooler bag ( For Drink and Beers) from Walmart = $ 15 US Dollars,
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear skullyspice.
No comment, Because I forget to think about that smart / Bad guys----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Very good, I have a few aussie friends that would ignore the camera bags and go directly for the beer.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Feb 7, 2014)

Not so much for walking around shooting, but for traveling to where ever you are going to do the shooting I bought a Pelican hard case that will fit inside my usual wheeled carry-on bag. It's not perfect, but it does look "business" rather than the value of what ever body and 4 lenses you want to carry.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

Surapon,
I was noticing in one of the pictures a table-top tripod that was able to hold a large dslr and large lense.
I am looking for something of that nature.
What is that brand and model
I would need to be able to support a 5d3 and a 70-200 L2.8
GlassEye


----------



## brad-man (Feb 8, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> Surapon,
> I was noticing in one of the pictures a table-top tripod that was able to hold a large dslr and large lense.
> I am looking for something of that nature.
> What is that brand and model
> ...



You mean like this?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2014)

that's a sweet setup (cam/lense)
That tripod looks like it couldn't possible hold that weight.
Is it stable?
I was having trouble reading the label, did it say "Desmond"?
what is the manufacturer and model?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 8, 2014)

xps said:


> Secured my Camera last year in Mexico by carrying in an baby bag (normally filled eg. with nappies) that fits exatly for the 7D with Grip, Tokina 12-24mm and the 28-70 mm 2.8. Material waterproof outside, inside neopren to keep drinks warm.
> 
> In Africa and Russia, the Cam was secured in an red first-aid bag, you normally carry if you climb up mountains to rescue persons. I own an big and an small one, that fits on the waist-belt. We travelled in an big group, so some thought, I am the paramedic of this group. (and it worked, 3 groupmembers got their cams "lost". My bag was ignored.) The same trick worked some decades ago, when we smuggled our cams on board of our "rhino"s.


Very clever idea. 8)


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 8, 2014)

So what are the red lines on the lens hoods for?


----------



## brad-man (Feb 8, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> that's a sweet setup (cam/lense)
> That tripod looks like it couldn't possible hold that weight.
> Is it stable?
> I was having trouble reading the label, did it say "Desmond"?
> what is the manufacturer and model?



Actually, as long as you stay reasonably level, it's quite stable. It's a set of Manfrotto 209 legs with a Manfrotto 494RC2 head on top that I converted to the arca system with the $25 Desmond clamp. They also sell the legs with a dedicated ballhead, but it's far too weak to be of any use with a DSLR.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 8, 2014)

brad-man said:


> GlassEye said:
> 
> 
> > that's a sweet setup (cam/lense)
> ...


Cool 8)


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > skullyspice said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Arctic Photo-------Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

bluenoser1993 said:


> Not so much for walking around shooting, but for traveling to where ever you are going to do the shooting I bought a Pelican hard case that will fit inside my usual wheeled carry-on bag. It's not perfect, but it does look "business" rather than the value of what ever body and 4 lenses you want to carry.



Thanks, Dear friend bluenoser1993 .
I never have Pelican hard case before, Yes, I will go to buy and try the first one, and put in my wheeled carry on bag.
Thanks you sir, for your great Idea.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

GlassEye said:


> Surapon,
> I was noticing in one of the pictures a table-top tripod that was able to hold a large dslr and large lense.
> I am looking for something of that nature.
> What is that brand and model
> ...



Dear Friend, Mr.GlassEye
That is my 30 years old Super Desktop Tripods and they do not sell any more, BUT the Link below is the good one too.
http://www.amazon.com/Slik-Mini-Pro-Tripod-2-Way-Tilt/dp/B000ASTKWQ/ref=pd_sim_p_1

http://www.amazon.com/Slik-Mini-pro-Dq-Table-top-Tripod/dp/B005OAU24K/ref=pd_cp_p_2

Good luck.
Surapon
http://www.shutterbug.com/content/tabletop-mini-tripods-d-slrs-diverse-range-three-legged-supports


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

brad-man said:


> GlassEye said:
> 
> 
> > Surapon,
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear brad-man.
That is a great One.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

KitsVancouver said:


> So what are the red lines on the lens hoods for?



Ha, Ha, Ha-----Dear friend KitsVancouver.
That 25 years ago, When my wife do not give money to buy the great/ expensive " L " lenses, I try to imitate the " L " red ring Lens-------Just Kidding.
I have both L lienses and regular EF Lenses, I Put the Automotive red strip on my Hood of L lenses to easy to match the hoods to the lenses that I keep them seperate when I on the trips.
Ha, HA, HA---Plus-- When I go to shoot in the public with 1000 photographers, The Double red Rings on one Lens( Both Lens and Hood) = Make me a special one, CANON FAN, Not NIKON USERs----Just Kidding.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## NancyP (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, good. Someone else uses surplus socks as protectors. 
You can buy padded inserts on the internet and use your own better-looking or better-fitting non-photo bag.
A large format photographer I know uses a fishing reel case (padded with compartments) to hold lenses on lens boards, these reel cases are found at hunting fishing stores for cheap - around here no-one would notice, camo is normal leisure wear in Missouri - usually something in the Realtree Max 4 pattern, for the oak woods common around here.


----------



## tron (Feb 14, 2014)

Thieves' most probable rules:

1. If there is a bag steal it and examine contents later... ;D
2. Lenses covered with tape are an equally possible target... ;D ;D
3. If face looks like Surapon's steal everything ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 14, 2014)

tron said:


> Thieves' most probable rules:
> 
> 1. If there is a bag steal it and examine contents later... ;D
> 2. Lenses covered with tape are an equally possible target... ;D ;D
> 3. If face looks like Surapon's steal everything ;D ;D ;D


+1 and guys wearing 'coonskin caps are the best targets 

On the other hand, wearing chemical suit and carrying your gear in a bright orange biohazard bag might keep people away.


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

tron said:


> Thieves' most probable rules:
> 
> 1. If there is a bag steal it and examine contents later... ;D
> 2. Lenses covered with tape are an equally possible target... ;D ;D
> 3. If face looks like Surapon's steal everything ;D ;D ;D



+ 100 for me too, dear Tron my friend----Special " 3. If face looks like Surapon's steal everything ;D ;D ;D"---My Watch is 4 times of cost of the cameras and Lenses that I carry each day----Ha, Ha, Ha.
BUT Sorry, My wife let me have 10 US Dollars in my wallet, Just for Tip only, All my credit cards in my wallet for spend money.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 15, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Thieves' most probable rules:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear friend Mr. mackguyver.
I love your words " +1 and guys wearing 'coonskin caps are the best targets "-------Ha, Ha, Ha.
You make my day.
Surapon


----------

